# Mutual Assured Destruction



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't cross the streams!!! Our bombs must have crossed paths somewhere over middle America. Mutual Assurred Destruction at its best! Thanks Chubz for this awesome trademark Don Pepin Garcia bomb! It rocks! And notice the artwork for my desk that he included. Cool!





I'm not sure what that foil covered thingy is for, but I am wondering if it wasn't meant for the former Mrs. Rider....hmmmmm. Don't chip a tooth.

Nice work! I am ready to begin my DPG education. Thanks again, BOTL!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh my god that is amazing


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

you got the taste of pepin bomb award!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Did he send you a pic, too :brick: Great hits, but they come at a price, if the pic was included :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm Speechless... Nice Hit. AND THE PICTURE IS A BONUS.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

John-

I think these are all too classy for your tastes. You better send them my way.


----------



## SSGSTOGIE (Feb 28, 2007)

WOW you guys are getting some excellent BOMBS


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha that's awesome.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

wow... all that modest humbling accolations, and STILL manages to get in a shot on the former Mrs. Rider! That's great work there John! That's why your the 'Master of you domain'! 

(as per CL policy, all reviews shall be logged in within 1 business day. no exceptions.)


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

awesome hit! TONS of amazing smokes in there.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More excellent bombage by Chubz, and it couldn't have been a better target. Lancero heaven and a Tatuaje chaser. Nice job (again) Mitchell!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh that's the lancero set from Pepin!! Nice! Great hit!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Can I smoke those Lanceros and still maintain my Grizzly Adams image?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice hit boys.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Another well timed hit by Chubz makes him still "da man" even though he's been blown to smitherines himself. Gotta love it! Mitchell, you rock! Very nice selection to Big John Rider. Top notch (as always)!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenomenal! 
'nuff said


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

"I'm not sure what that foil covered thingy is for, but I am wondering if it wasn't meant for the former Mrs. Rider....hmmmmm. Don't chip a tooth."

It's either an RC 184 or an RC 233. The numbers refer to their metric length. And will be shown on the band. Don Pepin himself rolls them. The RC 184 got, I think, a 93 rating in CA. They are no longer made. 

I've not seen one in cello...image per vitolas.net


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

now that is sweetness!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Can I smoke those Lanceros and still maintain my Grizzly Adams image?


NO but you can smoke the Lanceros and look like the butler from Family Affair

Nice hit


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet hit, Now those longdales look mighty good--And lets not forget those Tats & San Christabal---UMMMMMMMM-GOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That is pretty much my dream bomb.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> That is pretty much my dream bomb.


I can send you a picture!:biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, that's great.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> I can send you a picture!:biggrin:


That would work....


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Those are some really amazing smokes.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent top notch smokes
and perfect timing
lol


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

happy1 said:


> NO but you can smoke the Lanceros and look like the butler from Family Affair
> 
> Nice hit


:lol: :lol: Thats a nice hit


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Can I smoke those Lanceros and still maintain my Grizzly Adams image?


We'll let it slide, but you might have to talk to Paris about it... AWESOME hit Chubz!!! You could not have picked a better target!!!!! I love this place


----------

